# Help needed!  Material used for backgrounds..



## cfm_gen (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello,

My question is regarding materials used for backgrounds.  We are taking  photographs of gems using a Rebel T2i attached to a microscope.  Some of  the gems/stones can be smaller in nature, forcing us to increase the  magnification to higher levels.  As of right now a peice of black matte  velvet felt is being used.  

The velvet does work well with larger gems, however under increased  magnification the pitts and valleys tend to appear.  This changes the  black background into a textured looking one.

If anyone can suggest a black(perferably not shinny) material that could  be used to produce a even black finish under magnification, I would be  very happy 

Thanks all 

Nathan


----------



## DennyCrane (Feb 15, 2011)

I have the strange feeling of deja vu.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 15, 2011)

Simply keep any light from spilling onto the background and it will be black.

-Pete


----------



## cfm_gen (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you Denny Crane for youre helpful post.. 


Christie Photo :  Unfortunately it would be very difficult near impossible to keep the light from spilling onto the background.  We use a couple of lights from different angles to excite certain parts of the gem/stone being photographed.  Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 15, 2011)

cfm_gen said:


> ...it would be very difficult near impossible to keep the light from spilling onto the background.  We use a couple of lights from different angles to excite certain parts of the gem/stone being photographed.



Hmmm....   

I can't envision your setup.  Is there no way to place "go-betweens" (gobos) to shade the area of the background that's in view?  It shouldn't take much.

-Pete


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 16, 2011)

Have no background & use flash.  At least not a close background, this should create the black due to light fall off.


----------



## Skaperen (Feb 16, 2011)

cfm_gen said:


> The velvet does work well with larger gems, however under increased  magnification the pitts and valleys tend to appear.  This changes the  black background into a textured looking one.


Have you tried constructing a post, with a concave rounded top, that can stand up and hold the gem or stone?  Even better would be one that can be used with a dap of temporary glue that was attach from behind and be unseen.  That would get some distance between the subject and the background.


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

just went to fabricland to pick u some different colored backdrops, they have great matte fabric which is heavier than the photography store stuff and twice as cheap. Hit up your nearest fabric store for some whites and blacks, not to mention other verities of colors


----------

